# what do I need to start shooting 3d????



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

I want to get into 3D. I'm somewhat new to archery and I just don't get enough time to hunt like I want to. So I though this might get me out and shooting more. 
I found a place somewhat close to here. I've talked to the guy and it seems like a nice club. 

question 1... what equipment do I need before going to my first shoot?
I have an AR34 with a wiskerbiskit rest, truglo 5 pin, 6" stab, and a handful of target point arrows. 

do I need a range finder?


question 2... (or 3) what would be ideal target pin settings?? 

thanks guys.


----------



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

sounds like you are totally set. What u now need is a shoot to go to. Don't get caught up in the gear hype, truth is u simply don't need it. Now if you want to shoot with the target shooters then u may need to tweak your stuff a little. Otherwise I'd go as is & have fun. As you gain some experience you will id gear changes that you want to make(just like hunting), and will have plenty of people there with all the right answers to get the info from; please note the sarcasm.
If you are the competitive type your gear will be several places down the list for why u didn't win, think:
1. proper practice
2. proper practice
3. proper practice
4. proper practice
5. _gear change_
6. more proper practice
Be sure to have fun.
oh u may want some soap for you arrows, helps pulling them out.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

I started shooting 3d with just my hunting stuff.


----------



## archer0077 (Dec 27, 2009)

highly reccomend some type of arrow lube. makes pulling arrows alot easier


----------



## sfHoyt (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds like you have everything you need. might want to take some binoculars with you, and leave the range finders at home. Not many clubs allow their use. Shoot and have fun.:tongue:


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

i started out with just my hunting setup. i still shoot more of a hunting setup than most but this is my first full year shooting competitive. i really enjoy going to the shoots and looking at everyone's bow rigs. don't get wrapped up in buying all the expensive equipment right off the bat. find out what is comfortable for you and go from there. and most of all,take the time to practice.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

a bow, arrows and alot of practice judging distance. deffinatly arrow lube of some sort cause arrows are hard to pull out of 3d targets.

range finder are not allowed in most 3d shoots


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks all. 
no reply to the pin settings?
I"m currently at 10-20-30-40
will there be a target further than 40 yds?


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

depending on class and what u feel confident when shooting. if your shooting a 40 yard max stake most guys set pins up to be 24,32,40 only an eight yard difference if your shooting a 50 yard max stake the usual 20,30,40,50. being new to the sport i would say loose the ten yard pin just do someting simple 20,30,40 or if your bow is a little slower and you like a four pin set up 20,30,35,40. like everyone says go and have some fun start shooting like a hunter class with a max of 35 and if your sight allows set up a 20,25,30,35 making it only a five yard difference between pins and if and i mean if u have a ten yard shot just hold your twenty on the bottom of the ten. rangefinders are nice if you have a rangefinder class, i would go out and guess a distance then shoot it with a rangefinder after until u gain confidence with your distance judging, practice anywhere around home etc. deffinately a good pair of binos, and having some fun is the only key to making 3d enjoyable. hope this helps u out.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my pins are set 20,30,40,50 works for me. everyone different


----------

